# Rear Brake lights and Brake indicator lights staying on



## Albright (Jul 22, 2005)

Well about 3 weeks ago i had my brake light on my instrument panel come on and stay on. Still been driving everything is fine i dont have the battery light on. About 3 days ago my rear brake lights are just staying on and has drained my battery twice, so i just pulled the fuse and now have no brake lights but in turn its not draining my battery.

So i have been reading around the forums and what i can tell this should be a alternator problem. Am i heading in the right direction with this? If so how much should a new alternator Cost? Also how hard would it be to install on my own, I have knowledge and you know basic tools a home garage would have. So could i do it my self?

96 Maxima and just hit 90,000 miles

Thanks all
Albright:bs:


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

you should check all wires leading to brake lights, battery, battery cables, alternator wires, etc. making sure all the wires are good....... then get a volt meter hook up the positive to red wire in alternator and negative to ground/chassis, have someone start car and rev to 3000 RPM. the volt meter should say 14.?? ......... as long as it says 14v, the alternator is good. however, if its lower than 14v, you should replace the alternator........ i have replaced one already for my 96 maxima and it was pretty tight..... but you car wiggle and sneak through your way out...... its not that hard, as long as you know how to manuever it out...... it cost around $113 bucks at autopartswarehouse.com..... goodluck


----------



## Albright (Jul 22, 2005)

AndysSr20de7185 said:


> you should check all wires leading to brake lights, battery, battery cables, alternator wires, etc. making sure all the wires are good....... then get a volt meter hook up the positive to red wire in alternator and negative to ground/chassis, have someone start car and rev to 3000 RPM. the volt meter should say 14.?? ......... as long as it says 14v, the alternator is good. however, if its lower than 14v, you should replace the alternator........ i have replaced one already for my 96 maxima and it was pretty tight..... but you car wiggle and sneak through your way out...... its not that hard, as long as you know how to manuever it out...... it cost around $113 bucks at autopartswarehouse.com..... goodluck


actually right after i posted this i did take a voltmeter and it read 14.. I havent got to checkt he wires yet been to busy and been ridign my motorcycle alot


----------



## spetznazer (Jun 5, 2009)

So how did you fix the problem?


----------

